# multitasking iPad (iOS 9)



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Better very late than ever, I see iOS 9 has multi-tasking features for iPad now (finally), though I have 1st gen iPad Air which apparently won't support split screen multi-tasking. Has anyone tried this out yet? Specifically could this be a viable workaround to have TiVo app downloads not get interrupted when running another app? Does the workaround only work if you can run split screen mode, hence only useful for iPad Air 2 or later?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Question... Can I now start a download on my TiVo app and then browse the internet without killing the download?

If not, then this isn't really multi-tasking

http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/07/video-ios-9-multitasking-on-the-ipad-air-2/


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Supposedly both apps will be running. 10AM PT is when the update should become available.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

stevel said:


> Supposedly both apps will be running. 10AM PT is when the update should become available.


But only when split right? If you switch apps using the old method they're still limited to the old style background tasks like previous versions?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> But only when split right? If you switch apps using the old method they're still limited to the old style background tasks like previous versions?


Now that I've played with it, apps need to explicitly support the split screen mode. If not then it's the old style with the app switcher, though that looks different in iOS 9.


----------



## ydkj0022 (Jun 3, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> But only when split right? If you switch apps using the old method they're still limited to the old style background tasks like previous versions?


The split screen multitasking capability exists currently in the iPad Air 2 (and maybe the new iPad Mini 4). Earlier iPads will have the "Slide Over" capability to run an app in a smaller window on the right side of the screen, but the main app that was running full screen will be stopped while the Slide Over session is in progress.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Which means this really wont help TiVo.

Although I see it also includes a PIP function for video, that might be something cool that could be added to the TiVo app.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

ydkj0022 said:


> The split screen multitasking capability exists currently in the iPad Air 2 (and maybe the new iPad Mini 4). Earlier iPads will have the "Slide Over" capability to run an app in a smaller window on the right side of the screen, but the main app that was running full screen will be stopped while the Slide Over session is in progress.


 Yes, now I've played with it it's totally useless on iPad Air. Nothing "multitasking" about it. Sounds like even on newer iPad it's worthless for TiVo app uses.


----------

